# Heroes



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Has anyone watched NBC's new show called Heroes? What an interesting concept and a good show to boot.

I hope it makes it. It's different premise from all of the other doctor shows NBC does.

http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I've gotten into it. I was actually _just_ on my way to find a forum discussing yesterday's episode when I decided to check ehMac first (when I saw this thread). I find the show a little frustrating because there are still so many questions. I realize the show is about these people discovering their powers, I just wish we had a bit more information about who the people are and where they're coming from. I guess we will gradually be filled in, it's part of the mystery.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I just watched the first episode last night (so don't spoil it OK?  ). But from what I saw it should have a lot of character development, twists and turns.


----------



## matti (Oct 12, 2006)

I've been skeptical. The first couple episodes were intriguing but didn't really grab me. I have to say the ending to last night's episode has me hooked now. So very cool (in a comicbook/superhero kinda of way).


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

lovin the show


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I am also loving it. So far, two thumbs up.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I would watch it, but I think I'm all topped up on serial dramas at the moment watching Lost and Jericho.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

You have to find the time to fit this one in. So far lots of questions that are unanswered. And I suspect it will be this way for some time.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Did anyone else find the last scene in Epsiode 4 worth watching the episode alone for that?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chealion said:


> Did anyone else find the last scene in Epsiode 4 worth watching the episode alone for that?


Which scene was that Chealion? I have been watching it regularly and have not missed an episode yet.

Cheers


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

tilt - <spoiler>The last scene, seeing Hiro from the future.</spoiler> (Hilight to view)


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I finally caved and downloaded the first 4 episodes after running across so many glowing reviews of the show. Guess it gives me something to do this weekend

And this makes post lucky number 500


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

modsuperstar said:


> I finally caved and downloaded the first 4 episodes after running across so many glowing reviews of the show. Guess it gives me something to do this weekend
> 
> And this makes post lucky number 500


Didn't need to do that. On Sunday they're showing a marathon of 3 Heroes episodes. (I guess you would have still have to download episode 4, though).


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

I too am diggin it. it's different enough to keep my interest, and has a number of good actors in it.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

looks like canucks aren't allowed to view 2 minute replays so I can't figure out if I want to watch this show or not


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Chealion said:


> tilt - <spoiler>The last scene, seeing Hiro from the future.</spoiler> (Hilight to view)


That was so kick A$$. My wife was lost at first asking "how can he speak English now?" lol. :lmao: 
This show just seems to keep getting better.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I loved the car scene with Claire in Episode 4. Superheroes with some morality issues. And the Hiro scene was great as well. I am hooked so far.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Not to give anything away, but I liked the "Holy S**t" scene with Claire.

I just hope they don't make the show too "Super Hereoy"


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Not to give anything away, but I liked the "Holy S**t" scene with Claire.
> 
> I just hope they don't make the show too "Super Hereoy"


that scene was very cool - i think the slow steady building of the characters is very well done. they don't give away too much, but allow us to learn about the characters with them as they discover their powers/abilities. lots of potential in this show.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm just trying to figure out what exactly is Niki's power.

I have a feeling it has something to do with her ex, her kid or both.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what exactly is Niki's power.
> 
> I have a feeling it has something to do with her ex, her kid or both.


doesn't seem much like a super power - more like a split personality.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

That's what I mean. I have a feeling that her ex is some how channeling through her to protect his family or that he somehow passed something onto her kid and he is channeling through her.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

thatcomputerguy said:


> doesn't seem much like a super power - more like a split personality.


Definitely a spilt personality, but a stronger smarter 2nd personality.  Plus she's kinda hot.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

macspectrum - I suspect you'd have to resort to using a proxy based in the Excited States.

Max_Power - Niki's ex (who I believe is being played by Leonard Hawkins or D.L Hawkins in the storyline) has only been credited in a few episodes but has never been seen. Thanks to PosterBoy for pointing it out. Is D.L Hawkins actually Niki's ex? Or who is he and why has he been credited in 3 of the episodes so far? He's credited in episode 5 as well.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> That's what I mean. I have a feeling that her ex is some how channeling through her to protect his family or that he somehow passed something onto her kid and he is channeling through her.


I really like that explanation. It would explain a lot.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

As I posted earlier I downloaded the first 4 episodes and had an opportunity to watch them over the weekend. The show is interesting and the episodes seemed to fly by, which is always a good thing. As it's been compared to Lost a lot so far I wouldn't say it's as good as the first 4 episodes of Lost were. That being said, it's still a great show.



MaxPower said:


> Not to give anything away, but I liked the "Holy S**t" scene with Claire.
> 
> I just hope they don't make the show too "Super Hereoy"


I found with that it seemed pretty obvious it was coming, so it didn't shock me too much.

I have to agree about the Super Hero-ey bit, I hope it doesn't take too drastic of a turn. In a way I that is what will happen given the little flash forward we saw in episode 4. I almost think that probably half the viewing audience is probably rooting for this to turn into X-Men while the other half wants to keep it from turning into a hokey comic book.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Chealion, thanks for the info on what the last scene was with Hiro. BTW, that Highlight trick to hide the spoiler was neat (but that was an afterthought wasn't it, I remember reading this thread earlier when it was in plain sight )

SOme of you talk about downloading the previous episodes. How do you do that? When I go to the NBC website I cannot even watch any episodes of any show, all I see in Safari is a black window with absolutely nothing ever starting to happen.

How do you download?

Cheers


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Again another great episode.

Why does it have to be on once a week and only for an hour? I want more Now!!!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Again another great episode.
> 
> Why does it have to be on once a week and only for an hour? I want more Now!!!


I know! 
I think I figured out Peter's acctual powers. He can take up the powers of other people that are near by. His brother can fly, but Peter can only fly when his brother is near. Also when Peter was with the painter, Isaac. He was able to complete the painting with Isaac's powers. Hmmmm  
I still cann't figure out what Niki's powers are. Is she like Jean from X-Men who has a stronger second persona, Phoenix.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great episode last night. Hopefully they can carry the momentum into the rest of the season.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I enjoyed last night's episode. It's neat that they are now starting to find each-other. I did find Hiro's English inconsistent, though. When he was taking to Nathan at the diner, he was suddenly much better at English than he had ever been before.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I was searching around the NBC Heros site and I found that you can dl PDF graphic novels with some background storys.
http://www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/ 
cool


> Pick up where the show leaves off by delving deeper into the Heroes universe with original graphic novels created by the world's foremost graphic artists!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Caught part of it - seems sort of neat and campy - not taking itself too seriously.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

New episode tomorrow. Can't wait!!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Same here. The time certainly flies as I watch them.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Good episode tonight, cant say that it was my fav but its still pushing the story well.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I enjoyed it. Looks like some characters will be meeting up in next week's episode.


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Yesterdays episode was one of those that everyone complains about when they happen on LOST. It filled out the plot a little more, but nothing in reality happened. I had this feeling when the episode started that DL had a power.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Tonight's episode was probably my favourite. Things actually happened. Now we just need to police to find D.L. so Peter can get out of jail  .


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I find it interesting how this Lisa character keeps unravelling. I didn't suspect her at all when she first showed up, yet each episode she seems to be more involved in the secret plot.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been home sick for a few days and stared watching from the begining. I'm on episode 9 right now... pretty cool show. I think Hiro is myfavorite character so far even if his english is not consistant


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Anybody catch Sunday's episode?

Great cliff hanger for those who haven't watched it and the show will be going on what looks like a 5 week hiatus. 

I figured out what future Hiro meant when he said to Peter that he looks different without his scar.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Anybody catch Sunday's episode?
> 
> Great cliff hanger for those who haven't watched it and the show will be going on what looks like a 5 week hiatus.
> 
> I figured out what future Hiro meant when he said to Peter that he looks different without his scar.


it, like all of them IMHO, was good. i like the way they keep tying things together, such as the scar comment. It is a damn good show, and not just a x-men rip off like many people originally thought it would be.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> I figured out what future Hiro meant when he said to Peter that he looks different without his scar.


I forgot about that, but why can't Peter just heal the scar? ... And where did the patch of hair that fell on the ground come from?

The only thing that really bothered me about this episode was Hiro. When he got caught and the alarms went off, why didn't he just jump up and grab the sword? As soon as he had it he could freeze time and get the heck out. None of the dumb surrendering and standing around.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Trose said:


> I forgot about that, but why can't Peter just heal the scar? ... And where did the patch of hair that fell on the ground come from?
> 
> The only thing that really bothered me about this episode was Hiro. When he got caught and the alarms went off, why didn't he just jump up and grab the sword? As soon as he had it he could freeze time and get the heck out. None of the dumb surrendering and standing around.


his hair hung down in front of his forehead a little - was kinda annoying the way he always played with it and pushed it out of his eyes anyway. lol


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

New Episode tonight!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> New Episode tonight!


I just wish Global broadcast in HD OTA so I could record it.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> New Episode tonight!


yeah - i know - woohoo! about time. i had to watch the marathon of the last 5 episodes on the weekend to remember what happened last


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm looking forward to tonight's episode.  
Our long wait has come to an end.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Finally! I guess I'll be avoiding this thread until later tonight.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Very good episode tonight! One thing REALLY jumped out at me. At the very end Hiro and Ando are 5 years in the future. New York is completely deserted and destroyed. They walk into Isaac's, flip the switch, and the lights turn on.

I can understand that the lights may not have been broken because the apartment seemed to be in reasonable condition, maybe future Hiro even replaced them. It would be a stretch to say all the power lines were still intact between the apartment and the power plant. It would be an even bigger stretch to say the power plant wasn't damaged in the explosion. But assuming all those things were fine through the explosion 5 years ago and didn't deteriorate over the 5 years they remained abandoned... who's operating the power plant?

Maybe they've got Ted locked in a box to power it...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

And for those who have ever owned an orchid, they don't die with their flowers on, they fall off before they dry up.

Other than that, it is getting very interesting, this show has some great potential to last a while. I wonder what power the mother/grandmother has. Any guesses? And I bet her and Linderman were part of that original alliance.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

I saw the previews of the upcoming episodes, they look awesome. The grandmother and Linderman are definitely part of the original alliance. That scene of what Claire did to Peter was great.

Their comeback after the hiatus did not disappoint. Looking forward to the upcoming weeks with this. You don't feel 'lost' with this show.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Trose said:


> Very good episode tonight! One thing REALLY jumped out at me. At the very end Hiro and Ando are 5 years in the future. New York is completely deserted and destroyed. They walk into Isaac's, flip the switch, and the lights turn on.
> 
> I can understand that the lights may not have been broken because the apartment seemed to be in reasonable condition, maybe future Hiro even replaced them. It would be a stretch to say all the power lines were still intact between the apartment and the power plant. It would be an even bigger stretch to say the power plant wasn't damaged in the explosion. But assuming all those things were fine through the explosion 5 years ago and didn't deteriorate over the 5 years they remained abandoned... who's operating the power plant?
> 
> Maybe they've got Ted locked in a box to power it...


Don't know how/why the power was on in the apartment but the city was not entirely deserted. When Hiro and Ando first arrived in the future there was a crane actively working to rebuild. The city was being repaired.

All-in-all a good episode. Things should get interesting after this.


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> Maybe they've got Ted locked in a box to power it...


I know this is meant as a joke... but maybe you've hit on something here. Everything is being rebuilt and in fact Linderman's goal is to use the Heroes to help him build his "New" York eg. Nathan. With their help it would go a lot faster. 5 years isn't that big of a stretch to have a power generator again is it? You'd think it would be priority number one after something like this. 
Actually in this timeline I don't think Ted would be around as either he would be the cause of the explosion or someone like Sylar would kill him before that. 

What I was most interested by was the conversation between Bennett, Ted and Matt. They actually legitimately connected Linderman to the organization. You only assumed it up until now but there it was out there and stated. "You're part of an organization and you don't even know who signs your checks." I was surprised Bennett didn't deck Matt right there.

Overall it was definitely worth the wait.:clap:


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Great episode and again it didn't disappoint. Why is it only 1 hour long???

I was kind of confused in the end with the scene with Future Hiro when he said (I'm paraphrasing) It's you. Any one care to explain?


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> I was kind of confused in the end with the scene with Future Hiro when he said (I'm paraphrasing) It's you. Any one care to explain?


I think my explanation would be if you at this point in your life came face to face the "you" of five years ago what would you say? Chances are you've grown alot since then. In Hiro's case the contrast is huge. The young Hiro is a totally different character than the wise and powerful Hiro of the future. Looking at himself he is probably a little upset with himself because he failed in saving the world. Maybe he's been carrying a guilt about this all this time and this apparition of himself would bring it all to a front. 

It's interesting also that he didn't pass out or something (Back to the Future effect). Instead he shares words with his future self. No shattering of the space time continuim. Maybe it has to do with his powers that he is able to avert this effect... and they both have the sword. 

That would be kinda cool if they started dualling.:lmao:


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

Okay I was slightly wrong.
I just read the graphic novel. Lots of insight there. Check it out.

Heroes TV Show on NBC: NBC Official Site


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I completely forgot about the graphic novels. Thanks.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Excellent episode!! :clap: :clap: 
Great scene where Claire removes the glass from Peter's head and the scene where Sylar is painting the future. :clap: :clap: 
Can hardly wait till next week!


----------



## Calgary Guru (Apr 25, 2006)

JumboJones said:


> I wonder what power the mother/grandmother has.


And what powers does Chloe have? Oops, wrong show! ;-)


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Hiro vs. Hiro? Very nice way to end the show...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

if anybody here has access to the Sci-Fi channel down in the US this Saturday they will be running 21 Heroes's episodes back to back.

Laterz


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Well I just finished watching the last episode. That was a cool way to end this season. I've heard though that there will be one more episode next week to better introduce and get us hooked on the next chapter. Looks cool.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

*Season 2*

Apparently Peter consumed an entire shipment of iPods! That must be where he gets his powers from...

I loved how Hiro's Hero was actually a Brit HA!


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Apparently Peter consumed an entire shipment of iPods! That must be where he gets his powers from...
> 
> I loved how Hiro's Hero was actually a Brit HA!


I actually think that he is going to turn out to be his own hero.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

JumboJones said:


> I actually think that he is going to turn out to be his own hero.


yeah, i have to agree, seems like that is the way it is going. so far this season is not as intense as the first. i found myself watching the clock a little...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

i felt it was a strong opening for the second season. a couple of new faces and we find out where people ended up from last season...any ideas of who the man in the hood was that took out Sulu?


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Captain Kirk? :lmao: :lmao: 

Last weeks episode with Hiro's Hero was an interesting twist at the end. Tonight's should be good as well.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

anyone else unlcear about where the direction of the show is heading??? Who are Peter and Adam going to save the world from??

I'm so confused!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah, i was really impressed with the first season - this season, i'm not bothered if i miss the show. it seems to have lots it's edge and direction.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

It looks pretty clear to me... It is the Shanti virus mutated to affect regular people.

I think the show is as good as ever, although I am not sure about the Guatemalans and Sylar story arch.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

da_jonesy said:


> I am not sure about the Guatemalans


I believe they are Dominican (from Dominican Republic)...


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Personally I'm loving it, best show on television right now. I wish I could say the same of Prison Break, I think they have lost me.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Whew, My favorite character dodged a bullet tonight.  I love this show.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

actually he didn't dodge the bullet did he? But he lives!

After last weeks show i'm hyped about the rest of the season!:clap:


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kevs~just kevs said:


> actually he didn't dodge the bullet did he? But he lives!
> 
> After last weeks show i'm hyped about the rest of the season!:clap:


If by rest of the season you mean the next 2 episodes - me too!


----------

